# What do I do now?



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

Well the season was short for me, took a jake on Tuesday and a long beard at 60 yards on Thursday. The birds are starting to respond more up here in defiance county! This next week should be good hunting! Good luck to all!!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Mushroom hunt and fish! Congrats on Turkeys! 

60 yrds a tad to far for me to shoot!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

carp said:


> Mushroom hunt and fish! Congrats on Turkeys!
> 
> 60 yrds a tad to far for me to shoot!


X2 on the fishing and mushroom hunting !! I opted not to turkey hunt this year to do more fishing , and I am regretting it . This is the first year I havent turkey hunted in almost 15 years . Congrats on the birds also !


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Bulldawg said:


> X2 on the fishing and mushroom hunting !! I opted not to turkey hunt this year to do more fishing , and I am regretting it . This is the first year I havent turkey hunted in almost 15 years . Congrats on the birds also !


Still plenty of time to get out there


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks gents!! Hopefully I can do a little of both!! Bulldawg, get out there, lots of season left! Don't regret it!! Good luck!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Archery Patriot said:


> Bulldawg, get out there, lots of season left! Don't regret it!! Good luck!


Yeah, plenty of time left....heck the season just started. They gobbled like crazy last week.


----------

